# Account placed on hold AGAIN!



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.

One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report". 

Uber is making it very easy for the riders to think that our time is free. During these stops I get no timer on my phone that counts down, I think it is 3 mintues. Does the rider get a timer on their phone to count down how many minutes or seconds are left?

I have been getting more and more and more riders requesting stops!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


Again , eh ?

An Uber Problem Child ?


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

No the rider doesn’t see timer because there isn’t one. When a pax orders a ride with multiple stops, the pax app does ask them to limit stops to 3 minutes or less.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> No the rider doesn't see timer because there isn't one. When a pax orders a ride with multiple stops, the pax app does ask them to limit stops to 3 minutes or less.


Yeah that message is way too vague. 5 min wait to pick them up, 3 min stop #1, 3 min stop #2. 11 minutes of waiting at $4 to $6 an hour. If you get 3 rides like this per hour, then 33 minutes of waiting PER HOUR at $4 to $6 per hour. This assumes each stop takes 3 minutes yet they never do.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


I let em know right up front they got 5 mins, I'm being generous and if that doesn't work they will need to order another ride. I do not tolerate that crap... Not for $.15 a min....


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

If they've already loaded the stops when they make the request, you can see them in the list straight away when you click on the rider name. So check before you go to pick them up, Cancel if you see em.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Eddie Dingle said:


> If they've already loaded the stops when they make the request, you can see them in the list straight away when you click on the rider name. So check before you go to pick them up, Cancel if you see em.


I did not know about that. I will try that out if I get reactivated with Uber.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

And if they try to add a stop after the fact, tell them you've already been assigned another passenger based on their drop-off time and cannot add time to the trip... Works for me everytime. I do offer to drop them at that requested stop but I move on from there..period


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Dekero said:


> And if they try to add a stop after the fact, tell them you've already been assigned another passenger based on their drop-off time and cannot add time to the trip... Works for me everytime. I do offer to drop them at that requested stop but I move on from there..period


Good advice


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Scroll up on the rider before driving there. It’ll show if it’s a multi stop ride. Cancel it. 

Like this one doesn’t have any stops, but if it did it would say Stop in between pickup and drop off. 


I never take 2 stop rides unless it’s heavily surged or it’s slow or I forget to look. We earn next to nothing for doing anything more than A to B. It’s almost never worth accommodating anyone, ESPECIALLY not poor and entitled customers.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Steve412 said:


> Scroll up on the rider before driving there. It'll show if it's a multi stop ride. Cancel it.
> 
> Like this one doesn't have any stops, but if it did it would say Stop in between pickup and drop off.
> 
> I never take 2 stop rides unless it's heavily surged or it's slow or I forget to look. We earn next to nothing for doing anything more than A to B. It's almost never worth accommodating anyone, ESPECIALLY not poor and entitled customers.


I will do that. Wish I had known about that feature before.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Is there a difference in the appearance of the app for when the account is on hold vs deactivated?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Pax around here know better already. Just a fast stop is it. I’m not waiting in a surging city for 5 mins for them to go to the bathroom. No way. They ordered I accepted, now let’s go. This is a business. Not a farewell tour.


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Good advice


Another good advice. Don't mention someones race on a blog when explaining you've been deactivated especially if it has nothing to do with nothing. I've been deactivated by a dope fiend, opioid loving suburban nice home, white adult here in Westchester NY who made numerous claims on numerous drivers for some free rides (greenlight hub verified). Didn't expect it but it happened meanwhile people in NYC are always quick to talk down on "the hood". Don't you NEVER do that again dude!


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


You can see rides that have stops if you go to the waybill after accepting the ride, I cancel every ride with a stop.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I tell them to take all their stuff with them on a stop if it's anywhere other than a 7-11. I tell them Uber cancells the ride after 3 minutes.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

A beer run or smoke run is different. I have no problem with it. Usually get tips from it. But you have to be careful. A star based rating just isn’t worth the time sometimes. I have left peoples items on the sidewalk for them and took off before. Reported to Uber and all was good.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


I was told by a pax that they get charged more money after 3 minutes
I dont like it either we get .21 a minute
Better than being empty I suppose


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

I love long stops and don't mind waiting for them to do their shopping. 
I am a New York City driver, and we earn .495 cents per minute. At that rate it is almost $30 per hour.
When they tell me I will be right out, I respond don't rush I will be waiting for you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


&#128721; picking up in the hood.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm siding with Uber on this one.
Don't want someone to make a stop? Tell them upfront and cancel or complete the ride.

Chucking someone belonging out of the car when they returned is pretty petty. They've already returned so why not just complete the ride? Go to the trouble of making someone else life harder then it already is.

Probably burnt out from the job and need a bit of R&R having zero patience just to relax for a few minutes while someone runs some errands. Go through a drive thr have to pretty much wait 5-10 minutes if it busy.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

One time this guy was taking too long at 7-Eleven so I just stood in the entrance and just looked at him with a plain expression until he saw me. He then realized he needed to hurry and was back in my car shortly after. If you don’t mind the risk of getting downrated, maybe that’s a trick you can use if you happen to find yourself in the situation again. 

I agree that saying you have a ride right after helps. Doesn’t matter if it’s true since they can’t tell the difference.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Some times I don't mind the stop when pax ask me if I want anything. Or I'll go in side and use the bathroom .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

jaybx17 said:


> Another good advice. Don't mention someones race on a blog when explaining you've been deactivated especially if it has nothing to do with nothing. I've been deactivated by a dope fiend, opioid loving suburban nice home, white adult here in Westchester NY who made numerous claims on numerous drivers for some free rides (greenlight hub verified). Didn't expect it but it happened meanwhile people in NYC are always quick to talk down on "the hood". Don't you NEVER do that again dude!


I don't know about the rest of y'all but I'll down talk a hood in a heartbeat.... Sadly due to a bunch of thugs and ignorant action fools some of the hoods in my market have a very difficult time getting rides for the hard-working normal people that actually have to live there. If I get a ride that takes me to the hood I'm turning off my app and I'm driving out of there I don't have time for that stupidity I don't have time for their games I don't have time for their trifling attitudes and I definitely don't have time for false accusations....I'm running a business and if that means turning down Hood rides then by all means take the bus and stop trying to act like Rideshare is an entitlement for your sorry broke free ride trying to get asses.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


Drive off and claim the item return fee.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> anchor items


...Mistake Number One..............when doing a stop, make it clear before you move a wheel that all people and all items will be exiting the vehicle. If they request the stop after you have fetched them, that can give rise to problems, but, I do it anyway.

CUSTOMER: How do I know you'll be here when I get back?

ME: Sir, if you are not back here in three minutes, I guarantee you that I will NOT be here.



Omega 3 said:


> the race card gets played in this "report".


I am aware of drivers who have been de-activated for "discrimination" because they cancelled the trip before they got anywhere close to the pick up address. I am aware of drivers who have been de-activated for "discrimination" for cancelling "no show" when the customer did not, in fact, show up in the five minutes.

I had one curious experience at the train station here. This was back when I accepted pings there. I no longer accept UberX/Lyft pings, there, although I will accept Uber Taxi pings, there.

I accepted a ping there and was on my way to cover it. The customer's name was "Suzanne", "Elena", "Cheryl" or something similar. It was a common female given name. My telephone rings. It is the Uber dummy number. I answer.

C: "Why did you cancel?"
M: "Cancel?"
C: "Yes, you cancelled the pick up."
M: "I did not cancel any request. I still have a request on my screen. It says 'Union Station', and 'Suzanne'. Is this correct?"
C: "Yes, that's correct"
M: "Mademoiselle, that is still on my screen, so I intend to cover it and am on my way to cover this request. Do you still want me to fetch you?"
C: "Yes"
M: "Until it vanishes from my screen, then, I am going to cover this request. I am on my way, now."

I get there. It is a thirty whatever black woman and a suitcase. I get out, put the suitcase into the trunk, get back into the car, verify the destination and proceed. The customer informs me that three drivers cancelled on her and she says that they did it because they were discriminating against her. I reply that this would be silly, as if women are fifty one per-cent of the population, you are cutting yourself off from over half your potential market if you discriminate by gender. She "corrects" me and tells me that she suspects "race discrimination". I ask her if she is aware that "Suzanne" is a name that women of all colors have. She says that she is, but, she thinks that the application tells the driver what the customer looks like. I tell her that only Lyft does that and only if the customer uploads a photograph. Despite that, she persists in asserting that the three drivers discriminated against her due to race. She also tries to tell me that they discriminated due to destination. I tell her that we do not know the destination until we open the job. Her destination was an "acceptable" destination. Despite that, she insists that the drivers discriminated due to destination. It should be noted that she took none of this out on me. She was careful to point out that I did come for her despite my supposedly knowing what she looked like and where she was going, neither of which I did.



Sconnie said:


> the pax app does ask them to limit stops to 3 minutes or less.


.....which, of course, the customer ignores................................



WindyCityAnt said:


> I have left peoples items on the sidewalk for them and took off before.


Be careful of that. In some jurisdictions, you could be held liable for those items.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was told by a pax that they get charged more money after 3 minutes


.....which, of course, both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pocket...........



aluber1968 said:


> New York City driver, and we earn .495 cents per minute. At that rate it is almost $30 per hour.


New York pays something closer to current cab rates. In the rest of the U.S. of A., the drivers get anything from 1957 to 1985 cab rates.



Omega 3 said:


> he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Immoralized said:


> They've already returned so why not just complete the ride?


I wonder about this one, as well. At that point, why not just complete the job? If you are not going to do the stop, tell them up front. If you are willing to wait only a limited time, tell them that and do not allow them to leave anchors.

One thing that I learned very quickly in this business is that if you tell people things up front, it eliminates numerous problems down the proverbial road.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

jaybx17 said:


> Another good advice. Don't mention someones race on a blog when explaining you've been deactivated especially if it has nothing to do with nothing. I've been deactivated by a dope fiend, opioid loving suburban nice home, white adult here in Westchester NY who made numerous claims on numerous drivers for some free rides (greenlight hub verified). Didn't expect it but it happened meanwhile people in NYC are always quick to talk down on "the hood". *Don't you NEVER do that again dude!*


Shouldn't this be "don't you EVER do that again, dude!"?


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Dekero said:


> I don't know about the rest of y'all but I'll down talk a hood in a heartbeat.... Sadly due to a bunch of thugs and ignorant action fools some of the hoods in my market have a very difficult time getting rides for the hard-working normal people that actually have to live there. If I get a ride that takes me to the hood I'm turning off my app and I'm driving out of there I don't have time for that stupidity I don't have time for their games I don't have time for their trifling attitudes and I definitely don't have time for false accusations....I'm running a business and if that means turning down Hood rides then by all means take the bus and stop trying to act like Rideshare is an entitlement for your sorry broke free ride trying to get asses.


I have the opposite experience. Here in Manhattan the riders are also rude, VERY entitled, and problematic. Rules and entitled cyclists and pedestrians in these "better areas" add to the stress. 2.5+ years driving I start and try to work the hood as much as possible and never had an issue until I switched cars and was forced to work up north in the nicer neighborhoods. I was scammed and deactivated for false accusations on my first day and none of my pax were "hood"


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

what i used to do people leave there shit in my car to hole me hostage . i tell them take there stuff i might have to leave .
pax says sow no your going to wait ! i say again take your items ! they leave it in the back seat .
i drive off the second they turn there backs to my car. later that day i file a lost item i do not know who its for ? they can pick it up near my house i will drop it off in a parking lot if they call. basically throw it away saying i returned it . screw them. sorry your got put on hold .


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Drive off and claim the item return fee.


I've done this. One time the final destination was close, but I'd already waited more than 10 minutes, so I ended the trip, and drove their stuff home and put it on their front steps.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> New York pays something closer to current cab rates. In the rest of the U.S. of A., the drivers get anything from 1957 to 1985 cab rates.


1957???!!!

I know I shouldn't but I can't help laughing.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

aluber1968 said:


> I love long stops and don't mind waiting for them to do their shopping.
> I am a New York City driver, and we earn .495 cents per minute. At that rate it is almost $30 per hour.
> When they tell me I will be right out, I respond don't rush I will be waiting for you.


NY pay is scaled to be proportionate with everything, and similarly my much lower per minute pay is less than half of yours, but I have not felt a problem waiting.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was told by a pax that they get charged more money after 3 minutes
> I dont like it either we get .21 a minute
> Better than being empty I suppose


They get charged more? I do not think so. Well they might get charged more but we do not get paid more. When I encounter this, I drop them ands keep driving. Tell them to text me when ready to go.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> 1957???!!!
> 
> I know I shouldn't but I can't help laughing.


Not that extreme, but a lot lower. Less than half.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> They get charged more? I do not think so. Well they might get charged more but we do not get paid more. When I encounter this, I drop them ands keep driving. Tell them to text me when ready to go.


I never said we got paid more, 
we are already getting paid for time
It would be nice to keep driving and make uber get less or lose $$$$
I'm not gonna get deactivated over it


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This nice young military couple came out of SeaTac with their two cats and needed supplies and wine from the Safeway. I dropped them off and told them to text me when done. Turned a 3 mile out and back into almost ten miles.

Made the best of a tough situation. They were being deployed to Japan and had a Shittitary flight out in the morning.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jaybx17 said:


> Don't mention someones race on a blog when explaining you've been deactivated especially if it has nothing to do with nothing. I've been deactivated by a dope fiend, opioid loving suburban nice home, *white* adult here in Westchester NY Don't you NEVER do that again dude!


Uh, you mentioned someone's race on this blog.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Anchor items are bad enough. But I’ve had people leave anchor people in the car.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Steve412 said:


> Anchor items are bad enough. But I've had people leave anchor people in the car.


And I have booted them too.... Anchor.my ass watch me toss an anchor into the ocean... I wish a MF would...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've only had a few rides with stops and they are truly the worst. I have difficulty with down time while ubering so every minute feels like 5 minutes. Pax should be thoughtful of the rules and drivers time. Any stop that is more then 3 minutes should charge the passenger $1 a minute 🤔


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jaybx17 said:


> I switched cars and was forced to work up north in the nicer neighborhoods


Does New York regulate the neighbourhoods or boroughs that you work by the kind of car that you drive?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Accept, oh stops. Cancel. Not dealing with that shit and especially the drive thru scenario... but my last driver did it.


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does New York regulate the neighbourhoods or boroughs that you work by the kind of car that you drive?


Nope. NYC is heavily regulated so while I was in the process of transferring my plates and other documents I had to work the NY suburbs where there arent any regulations as I was switching vehicles. NY has alot of overhead and something called the Taxi and Limousine Commission which govern the whole Uber and Taxi industry


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

So out of all the Posts only one other person called OP for kicking the passenger out AFTER the passenger returns..

I don't see where OP even stats how long he waited..it appears 6 minutes.. (and then she came out he said) … Then hands her her items..


I don't blame the passenger at all. 

OP allowed her to anchor her stuff, OP waited etc..


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

dauction said:


> So out of all the Posts only one other person called OP for kicking the passenger out AFTER the passenger returns..
> 
> I don't see where OP even stats how long he waited..it appears 6 minutes.. (and then she came out he said) &#8230; Then hands her her items..
> 
> ...


Yeah!! Cuz Id of left her shyt on the ground where I pushed it out my car...at 3 mins...Gotta give him credit for handing it to her... I'd have been on my next ride already... UBER GIVES YOU 3 MINUTES...CRY TO THEM.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> A beer run or smoke run is different. I have no problem with it. Usually get tips from it. But you have to be careful. A star based rating just isn't worth the time sometimes. I have left peoples items on the sidewalk for them and took off before. Reported to Uber and all was good.


This was in a dark industrial kind of area in a sketchy area. He walked into some non descript warehouse looking building.



Dekero said:


> Yeah!! Cuz Id of left her shyt on the ground where I pushed it out my car...at 3 mins...Gotta give him credit for handing it to her... I'd have been on my next ride already... UBER GIVES YOU 3 MINUTES...CRY TO THEM.


I could have swore I said the passenger was a male.



Immoralized said:


> I'm siding with Uber on this one.
> Don't want someone to make a stop? Tell them upfront and cancel or complete the ride.
> 
> Chucking someone belonging out of the car when they returned is pretty petty. They've already returned so why not just complete the ride? Go to the trouble of making someone else life harder then it already is.
> ...


How about if they took 10 minutes? How about 15? 20 minutes? Where is your line? It appears that Uber has not put any limit as to how long the passenger can take, they simply say that the fare might change. I am pretty sure most passengers would be thrilled to pay $6 an hour to have someone sit and wait for them.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Yeah!! Cuz Id of left her shyt on the ground where I pushed it out my car...at 3 mins...Gotta give him credit for handing it to her... I'd have been on my next ride already... UBER GIVES YOU 3 MINUTES...CRY TO THEM.


I see we have another " I don't give a shaat"driver... you guys are the reason that people hate uber drivers.. You reflect badly on the rest of us.

You want more but you do want to do more, you want respect but you refuse to give respect ,you think you know customer service but oyu don't know squat.

Bottom line is OP screwed up...he let his passenger "ANCHOR" to his vehicle. Then took his frustration out on the passenger


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 383511
> This nice young military couple came out of SeaTac with their two cats and needed supplies and wine from the Safeway. I dropped them off and told them to text me when done. Turned a 3 mile out and back into almost ten miles.
> 
> Made the best of a tough situation. They were being deployed to Japan and had a Shittitary flight out in the morning.


You don't see anything unethical about it?



Omega 3 said:


> This was in a dark industrial kind of area in a sketchy area. He walked into some non descript warehouse looking building.
> 
> 
> I could have swore I said the passenger was a male.
> ...


On the trip details would be how much they are charged for time. We get our standard .21 (in L.A.) but should get .24 (est time rate before trip starts) per minute. While .21, the hourly comes to just above 12 per hour, but would be more fair if it were 14 per hour. Taxis, those folks we have collectively been challenging to their industry detriment, traditionally wait indefinite periods of time for their fares. As a parking attendant in a mall I have seen meters being $200+ with fares who take a cab and krrp it through errands and shopping. TCP,'s who get booked at an hourly rate also have their drivers dedicated and waiting through all sorts of activities not excluding concerts. We are not being given that restraint but people tend to tip after such outings as a shopping run before boarding a cruise ship.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


You chose to wait.

You should have checked for stops before starting the ride, while verifying the destination. Then told him that stops are stops, not stop-and-waits.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> I have been getting more and more and more riders requesting stops!


Dude, I stopped taking riders below a 4.85 rating and haven't had to deal with this bu11shit since.

I'm sorry you got frozen again, but if you're not going to hold up the standard, who will?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

dauction said:


> So out of all the Posts only one*two* other person*s* called OP for kicking the passenger out AFTER the passenger returns.


.
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ FIFY \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



Immoralized said:


> Chucking someone belonging out of the car when they returned is pretty petty. They've already returned so why not just complete the ride?





Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> I wonder about this one, as well. At that point, why not just complete the job? If you are not going to do the stop, tell them up front. If you are willing to wait only a limited time, tell them that and do not allow them to leave anchors.





jaybx17 said:


> Nope. NYC is heavily regulated so while I was in the process of transferring my plates and other documents I had to work the NY suburbs where there arent any regulations as I was switching vehicles. NY has alot of overhead and something called the Taxi and Limousine Commission which govern the whole Uber and Taxi industry


That clarifies it. I am aware of the TLC and the regulations. I drive a cab in addition to UberX/Lyft. I know several cab drivers and TNC drivers in New York. I used to live there and still have family there, so I am not unaware of what happens there. When you mentioned "north" i thought that you might have been restricted to North of Spuyten Duyvil Creek or something and compelled to work two of my former residences, 241st & Katonah and Balcom parallel to East Tremont. I am aware that cabs, limousines and TNCs are regulated in New York, but, that seemed to be excessive even for New York. Your explanation clarifies it.



Omega 3 said:


> How about if they took 10 minutes? How about 15? 20 minutes? Where is your line?


The questions are more why wait all that time? Why wait until the customer returns and then evict him? Why not make sure that he takes his belongings with him when you get to the stop? Why not let him know up front that you will not wait long? Why evict him once he gets back? Once he returns, it makes more sense to complete the job. Had you completed the job, odds are that F*ub*a*r* would not have waitlisted you.



dauction said:


> I see we have another " I don't give a shaat"driver... you guys are the reason that people hate uber drivers..


I am an "I don't give a [poo-poo] driver. Be that as it may, I do not go looking for trouble. Enough of it comes my way on its own. Perhaps you have heard it said that "When you pay minimum wage you get minimum talent that does only the minimum required to get by." I will do that, at times, even though I have far more talent. I use that talent only when it benefits me. If it benefits me to do the minimum, that is what I will do. On most TNC trips, the TNC is not paying me for my knowledge. On the l ong ones, neither the customer nor the TNC is paying for my knowledge.

Despite the above, it does not make too much sense to me to wait for the guy then refuse to carry him. If it is not cutting off your nose to spite your proverbial face, it is certainly parallel thereto.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> This was in a dark industrial kind of area in a sketchy area. He walked into some non descript warehouse looking building.
> 
> 
> I could have swore I said the passenger was a male.
> ...


I don't get into situations like you do if I don't feel like waiting I just tell them upfront I'm not waiting you have to get another Uber when you are ready to go. If I do have to wait I don't take my own frustrations out on the riders when they are just trying to be as quick as possible doing whatever they need to get done. It not like they are going into a cinema to watch a movie for two hours or go shopping for four hours.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


Rideshare's not for everyone.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

LADryver said:


> You don't see anything unethical about it?
> 
> 
> On the trip details would be how much they are charged for time. We get our standard .21 (in L.A.) but should get .24 (est time rate before trip starts) per minute. While .21, the hourly comes to just above 12 per hour, but would be more fair if it were 14 per hour. Taxis, those folks we have collectively been challenging to their industry detriment, traditionally wait indefinite periods of time for their fares. As a parking attendant in a mall I have seen meters being $200+ with fares who take a cab and krrp it through errands and shopping. TCP,'s who get booked at an hourly rate also have their drivers dedicated and waiting through all sorts of activities not excluding concerts. We are not being given that restraint but people tend to tip after such outings as a shopping run before boarding a cruise ship.


We get 11 1/2 cents per minute which is $6.90 per hour I believe.



Another Uber Driver said:


> .
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ FIFY \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> That clarifies it. I am aware of the TLC and the regulations. I drive a cab in addition to UberX/Lyft. I know several cab drivers and TNC drivers in New York. I used to live there and still have family there, so I am not unaware of what happens there. When you mentioned "north" i thought that you might have been restricted to North of Spuyten Duyvil Creek or something and compelled to work two of my former residences, 241st & Katonah and Balcom parallel to East Tremont. I am aware that cabs, limousines and TNCs are regulated in New York, but, that seemed to be excessive even for New York. Your explanation clarifies it.
> ...


I guess I was not clear enough in OP that I did not think to check for anchor items before he got out. In the OP I said I turned and sure enough he had left anchor items thus what I thought would be implying that I did not think to check for anchor items before the passenger got out of the car. I thought I was clear, but I wasn't...... Yes....I totally agree.....don't let the pax leave anchor items in the car.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

dauction said:


> I see we have another " I don't give a shaat"driver... you guys are the reason that people hate uber drivers.. You reflect badly on the rest of us.
> 
> You want more but you do want to do more, you want respect but you refuse to give respect ,you think you know customer service but oyu don't know squat.
> 
> Bottom line is OP screwed up...he let his passenger "ANCHOR" to his vehicle. Then took his frustration out on the passenger


No what you have is a business owner.. who isn't in this for charity. Wait as long as you'd like... I'm giving them 3 mins and putting them on the curb.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

LADryver said:


> NY pay is scaled to be proportionate with everything, and similarly my much lower per minute pay is less than half of yours, but I have not felt a problem waiting.


Tampa Bay per minute rate is .0884. Less than 9 cents per minute. Less than $5.40 per hour. Stops do nothing for my pocket. This is my biggest Uber complaint. I would drive people around all day making stops for .41 per minute and then pick them up tomorrow to start all over again.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Tampa Bay per minute rate is .0884. Less than 9 cents per minute. Less than $5.40 per hour. Stops do nothing for my pocket. This is my biggest Uber complaint. I would drive people around all day making stops for .41 per minute and then pick them up tomorrow to start all over again.


Florida money making is seriously impeded by the local economy. Your rents are also one-quarter as much as almost anywhere else. But this rate is astonishing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> I guess I was not clear enough in OP that I did not think to check for anchor items before he got out.


You were clear enough on that. I did get it. The thing on which I am unclear is why refuse to carry him once he has returned?

By forgetting to check for belongings, you did paint yourself into this proverbial corner. You have acknowledged that. When you paint yourself into a corner, there are three immediate options (in descending order): kick a hole in the wall and crawl through it; walk across the painted floor to the door; walk backwards toward the door and paint over your footprints as you go. What you did was comparable to kicking a hole in the wall and crawling through it. Your contractee is going to show up, see hole in the wall in his house and fire you, Had you simply hauled the guy and chalked it up to a lesson, it would have been similar to walking backward toward the door and painting over your footprints. You might have been unhappy at the extra effort, but other than you, no one would be the wiser and you would still have a job.

What we are trying to tell you is that once it had gotten to the point that it did, you simply should have run the job to its completion, taken your lumps and resolved to learn from it so that you would not repeat the mistake.

I have been in this business for quite some time. At times, it just happens, be it through your own carelessness, mistakes, inexperience or just the luck of the proverbial draw. Sometimes, you just get STUCK. The best thing to to is grit your teeth, _get 'er done_ and move on to your next job. When under adverse circumstances, you always try to avoid a course of action that makes it worse.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I had a drunk lady once leave anchor crap in my car. After about 5 minutes I dumped it at the curb and drive off.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


You deserve to be permanently deactivated! First why would you allow them to keep their shit in the car during a stop without someone watching it? If they are a single person, tell them to take their shit! You will be accused of stealing something! Plus you don't know what is in that shit. Bomb? Drugs? Cop come along while your double parked and find god knows what. Second, since you agreed to wait as long as they wanted you to by allowing them to keep their shit in the car, your obligated to complete that ride in my opinion! Handing their shit through a window is a waste of everyone's time. You waited long enough to watch their shit and wait for them to come out. You should have not put yourself in this position and just finished it. This is not the smartest move.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Florida money making is seriously impeded by the local economy. Your rents are also one-quarter as much as almost anywhere else. But this rate is astonishing.


I don't get where they came up with this per minute rate. I don't see much poverty around here. Nothing in the way of a serious "Hood." People live pretty good. I damn sure don't want to stop on a trip though.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


D'oh! An error has occurred! Made by you!

- Yo bro I'll be right back
- It is not possible for you to leave any belongings in the car, for liability reasons
- Chill dude, I'll be right back
- It is not possible for you to leave any belongings in the car, for liability reasons
[*Either*]
- You're an @$$%&8!
[In which case]
- Rudeness is not currently supported on the Uber platform. Unfortunately your behavior means that I will be unable to continue with this ride and I will be ending it here.
[Eject pax, end trip]
[*or*]
[Pax complies. wait a couple of minutes and then and the trip and move on if Pax is not ass in seat]


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


Never allow anchor items. You could try printing out where it says 3 minutes for stops and handing that to them. And if you leave after e minutes immediately report to uber that they exceeded 3 minutes and you're leaving. You can have that ready to send while you wait the 3 minutes.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Never allow anchor items. You could try printing out where it says 3 minutes for stops and handing that to them. And if you leave after e minutes immediately report to uber that they exceeded 3 minutes and you're leaving. You can have that ready to send while you wait the 3 minutes.


It says nowhere that the passenger has 3 minutes. There is only a message to the passenger that says something to the effect of "Try to limit the stop to 3 minutes but if you go longer than that you may have to pay a bit more".


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


I sympathize, however, I never let people leave stuff in my car, and after they remove it, I tell them up front "uber policy is 2 minutes on stops" otherwise, I'm outta here.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> You will be accused of stealing something! Plus you don't know what is in that shit. Bomb? Drugs? Cop come along while your double parked and find god knows what.


"Sir, please take your belongings with you. That way, when you return, there will be no question about anything that might happen to them while you are away."

"Sir, company policy does not allow passengers to leave their belongings in the car as the company does not want to assume liability for them."

"Sir, I do not know what is in that bag and I do not want to know. Please take it with you so that the police will not decide that they want to know when they see it."

Pick one of those excuses and give it to them. If you doubt that a customer would accuse you of taking something that he left in the car, you need to read these Boards more. Check your local Board and the Complaints Board. These customers will say ANYTHING to get a free ride or get something free, such as something that they never left in the car because they never had it to leave in the car but said that they did. Uber and Lyft always believe the customer and NEVER believe the driver. They presume the driver guilty even when he proves his innocence.



Fat Man said:


> Handing their shit through a window is a waste of everyone's time. You waited long enough to watch their shit and wait for them to come out. You should have not put yourself in this position and just finished it.


This is it. Especially given Uber/Lyft 's miserable waiting rates, you wasted your time and his. You were at the point where you might just as well have completed the job. If you make a mistake, especially a rookie mistake, you pay the consequences; learn from it and resolve not to do it again. Your mistake was getting anchored. You saw what happened. You should have eaten it and resolved that next time, you will tell the customer to take his things with him. Had you done that, you would have lost a few dollars. Now, you have lost an income stream. I suppose that you could drive for Lyft, but I do not k now how much you can get from Lyft in your market.



The Gift of Fish said:


> An error has occurred! Made by you!
> 
> - Yo bro I'll be right back
> - It is not possible for you to leave any belongings in the car, for liability reasons
> ...


This is yet another illustration of how to do it in the future, should you get that opportunity.



DoubleDee said:


> I had a drunk lady once leave anchor crap in my car. After about 5 minutes I dumped it at the curb and drive off.


This is what *not* to do. You could be held responsible for these items if something happens to them.

Scenario Number One: You dump the items while the customer in inside. Someone comes along and kicks a paper bag from Icky-D's into the gutter. The water running in the gutter ruins her telephone that she stuck into her Icky-D's bag and her Big Mac and French Fries. She wants restitution and looks to you for it.

Scenario Number Two: You dump the items while the customer is inside. Someone walks down the street, sees the pile of stuff and does what people do when they see a pile of stuff, such as the set-outs from an eviction: he ransacks it. He takes the new I-Pad that the customer just bought and the bag of Icky-D's. The customer comes out, sees her pile of stuff, goes through it and notices that her new I-Pad and her dinner are missing. She wants restitution and looks to you for it.

Scenario Number Three: You dump her Icky-D's bag, her trash bag containing papers, her hat and a small shelf set she just bought at Wally World. She comes back, sees the stuff, is angry. It is all there, though. She contacts Uber and tells them that you dumped her stuff on the kerb and left. She tells Uber that everything was there except the "new Samsung Galaxy Tablet that she 'just bought' "' No, she does not have a receipt. The receipt was in the bag and she paid cash for it. She tells Uber and the police that either you took it or somebody was walking down the street, saw it and took it because you dumped it there. You are held responsible for a Samsung Galaxy that she never had. If you do not think that this happens, _y'all ain't been readin' none o' these hyar' Boards, Boy._

No, you make them take their items with them. This is transportation Point A to Point B. It is not Public Storage™. If they want to store stuff, they can go to Public Storage™. Just as you do not go to a hardware store for a loaf of wheat bread, a roll of salami, one hundred fifty grams of American cheese and a liter of Coca Cola™, you do not call Uber to store your belongings.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I sympathize, however, I never let people leave stuff in my car, and after they remove it, I tell them up front "uber policy is 2 minutes on stops" otherwise, I'm outta here.


That is not reasonable. It is not enough time to purchase a stick of gum.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LADryver said:


> That is not reasonable. It is not enough time to purchase a stick of gum.


Stops were never meant to be stop-and-waits.

They are meant for dropping people off or picking people up.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

LADryver said:


> That is not reasonable. It is not enough time to purchase a stick of gum.


Does it matter if it is enough time to purchase gum? Why is the driver obligated to sit there making less than $7 an hour?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Stops were never meant to be stop-and-waits.
> 
> They are meant for dropping people off or picking people up.


Uber was meant to be that app you turn on while commuting to home to earn a few extra dollars while sharing the ride with you, hence called "rideshare". You pick the trends that you like and throw away the rest. The wait time fees are too small, but the principle is not untraditional when dealing with passengers. You do not have the obligation but it is neither a cause to be chicken little about.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "Sir, please take your belongings with you. That way, when you return, there will be no question about anything that might happen to them while you are away."
> 
> "Sir, company policy does not allow passengers to leave their belongings in the car as the company does not want to assume liability for them."
> 
> ...


Or the ever popular, 'Sir, I have a delicious bag of dix here, you are more than likely free to feast upon one until I find the mental stamina to care about your stuff, or how long you will be parted from it. In FACT, i have a TASTY set of dog dix right here, fresh with some white gravy kibble for you to nibble on whilst I take a picture of the plethora of awkwardness that will be emanating from your mortal form as I use a double handed bastard sword to discorporate your body from this plane of existence, and of course, you'RE welCOME!"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LADryver said:


> Uber was meant to be that app you turn on while commuting to home to earn a few extra dollars while sharing the ride with you, hence called "rideshare". You pick the trends that you like and throw away the rest. The wait time fees are too small, but the principle is not untraditional when dealing with passengers. You do not have the obligation but it is neither a cause to be chicken little about.


No, it was never meant to be that. That is just what Uber claimed to fit through the loopholes in the people-transport business.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LADryver said:


> That is not reasonable. It is not enough time to purchase a stick of gum.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 384356


nice,

nice.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LADryver said:


> That is not reasonable. It is not enough time to purchase a stick of gum.


Twenty one cents the minute to wait is not reasonable, either, so this means that driver and passenger are even.



Omega 3 said:


> Why is the driver obligated to sit there making less than $7 an hour?


^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^

I drove the Uber car this morning and my cab this afternoon/evening..

One of my cab customers, this evening, decided to go shopping at the Safeway. She took her sweet time; just over thirty minutes. I got twelve dollars and change, almost thirteen for that. When I got her to her destination, I schlepped the grocery bags to her door. I got a five dollar tip.

You get half that for waiting in Los Angeles.. Your tyres cost the same as those on my cab. Your brake job costs the same as one on my cab. Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> No, it was never meant to be that. That is just what Uber claimed to fit through the loopholes in the people-transport business.


In the beginning, companies tend to promote the business they are in. Creation has a way of being pure in intent because they fail to see the hand of nature. Nowadays, because just an hour a day isn't good enough, it has another form. People took the novelty seriously. The company doesn't.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Uber was meant to be that app you turn on while commuting to home to earn a few extra dollars while sharing the ride with you, hence called "rideshare". You pick the trends that you like and throw away the rest. The wait time fees are too small, but the principle is not untraditional when dealing with passengers. You do not have the obligation but it is neither a cause to be chicken little about.


Uber was founded as a private black car service.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Uber was founded as a private black car service.


This is the best news. Technology Company, Payment Processor, Matching Riders and Drivers, ooops, nevermind. I found their PowerPoint from 2008. "Ubercab"


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".


Any time and every opportunity it can be.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

VictorD said:


> Any time and every opportunity it can be.


Every card gets played to distract. But if it is given no attention then it will go away.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Omega 3 said:


> This time it was a multistop ride. The rider says I will be right back. 6 minutes go by and I am thinking time to end this. I look back and sure enough he left a whole bunch of anchor items in the back seat. I waited. Finally he comes out and I hand him his stuff through the window.
> 
> One hour later account placed on hold while they investigate another bogus claim. Thanks to Uber apparently the riders think we are supposed to wait indefinitely for them. Not that it should be relevant, at all, but this rider was black. I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".
> 
> ...


Sheep don't run with Lions, Snakes don't swing with Monkeys.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Sheep don't run with Lions, Snakes don't swing with Monkeys.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LADryver said:


> Uber was meant to be that app you turn on while commuting to home to earn a few extra dollars while sharing the ride with you, hence called "rideshare". You pick the trends that you like and throw away the rest. The wait time fees are too small, but the principle is not untraditional when dealing with passengers. You do not have the obligation but it is neither a cause to be chicken little about.


Actually, Lyft created "rideshare". At the time Lyft was created, the Uber app was existing black car services only. When Uber began losing users to the cheaper "rideshare" service Lyft had created, Uber created the UberX service as a copy cat of Lyft. Uber had more capital though, and expanded UberX quicker than Lyft. Thus some people assume Uber created rideshare, when the truth is they just copied it.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 384709


I LOVE IT!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LADryver said:


> That is not reasonable. It is not enough time to purchase a stick of gum.


I usually don't even do that, I tell them stops are for picking up people or letting them off. Uber doesn't pay me to wait.

If they ask me if I can wait will they go in a store, I might budge, and give them 3 minutes.



UberHammer said:


> Actually, Lyft created "rideshare". At the time Lyft was created, the Uber app was existing black car services only. When Uber began losing users to the cheaper "rideshare" service Lyft had created, Uber created the UberX service as a copy cat of Lyft. Uber had more capital though, and expanded UberX quicker than Lyft. Thus some people assume Uber created rideshare, when the truth is they just copied it.


I always thought Lyft shot itself in the foot with that big fuzzy pink mustache. I refused to get their app until they got rid of it.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

The rideshare company should make the ride automatically cancel if the rider is not back to your vehicle in five minutes. After four minutes have transpired at the stop the RIDERS app should have an audible and visual alarm stating that the ride is going to automatically cancel in one minute, and offer the rider the chance to have the wait time for the stop to be extended another five minutes by paying $5 which the driver gets.

This is an area where the rideshare companies allow the rider to create a situation that pits the rider against driver. The rideshare company should make this work for both rider and driver.

Because I don't want low ratings, false accusations, and the rider complaining to the company when I have a rider who takes more time than I think they should at a stop I act like everything is fine, complete the ride and bid them a polite farewell. They will probably end up giving you five stars. If they give me a cash tip to make up for the long stop I'll give them five stars. If they don't give me a cash tip, I give them one star (though I might give them five stars if I think they might give me a one star in retaliation) but I certainly will report the writer as rude through the app and for a comment I will put that they made me wait an excessive amount of time at a stop. You won't get paired with them again. That way you will never see that rider again.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

jaybx17 said:


> Don't you NEVER do that again dude!


*Don't you EVER do that again dude!

The way you have written it negates the message you are trying to convey. &#128077;

.


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> *Don't you EVER do that again dude!
> 
> The way you have written it negates the message you are trying to convey. &#128077;
> 
> .


They need to create a thumbs down reaction for this blog. He understood me quite clear. Dont be a racist, period.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> The rideshare company should make the ride automatically cancel if the rider is not back to your vehicle in five minutes. After four minutes have transpired at the stop the RIDERS app should have an audible and visual alarm stating that the ride is going to automatically cancel in one minute, and offer the rider the chance to have the wait time for the stop to be extended another five minutes by paying $5 which the driver gets.
> 
> This is an area where the rideshare companies allow the rider to create a situation that pits the rider against driver. The rideshare company should make this work for both rider and driver.
> 
> Because I don't want low ratings, false accusations, and the rider complaining to the company when I have a rider who takes more time than I think they should at a stop I act like everything is fine, complete the ride and bid them a polite farewell. They will probably end up giving you five stars. If they give me a cash tip to make up for the long stop I'll give them five stars. If they don't give me a cash tip, I give them one star (though I might give them five stars if I think they might give me a one star in retaliation) but I certainly will report the writer as rude through the app and for a comment I will put that they made me wait an excessive amount of time at a stop. You won't get paired with them again. That way you will never see that rider again.


There are always unique circumstances, so I would not desire an automatic cancel. Then it is a problem too if you put a condition to it and they unhappily meet it. It isn't often, so it might be worth just sucking it up and not counting money every moment of every day.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I always thought Lyft shot itself in the foot with that big fuzzy pink mustache. I refused to get their app until they got rid of it.


Mustache rides!


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Swipe up on prospective ride, if you see a stop, cancel.

Now sometimes it's just someone picking up someone else on the way to final destination but more likely some shithouse return to initial pickup min ride nightmare.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Swipe up on prospective ride, if you see a stop, cancel.


What is this "swipe up" thing you speak of? Does it work with Lyft or Uber?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> What is this "swipe up" thing you speak of? Does it work with Lyft or Uber?


On the Uber screen where it shows "picking up Bob", swipe that up towards top of screen, this will then show the pickup and drop off steps, and also any stops they have requested.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> I am a little curious to see if the race card gets played in this "report".


Yeah me too. It's a shame that the report will NEVER be released to you without a court order. Guess we will never know.



Sconnie said:


> When a pax orders a ride with multiple stops, the pax app does ask them to limit stops to 3 minutes or less.


Don't forget that Uber charges the pax an extra $5 for that stop. So yes, Uber encourages stops.

_________

When we are faced with something we don't like, our first instinct is to fight. We become confrontational on the inside, and some of us on the outside as well.

Here's an idea, turn it into a win-win for both you and the pax, if possible.

"While you run into the store, I'm gonna go get gas. I should be back before you're done, but if not just wait for me. Go ahead and leave your stuff in the car, it will be safe here."

"While you're in the store, I'm just going to run down the street and grab myself a coffee from the drive thru, okay? I should be back in 5 minutes, they're really fast at that place."


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Yeah me too. It's a shame that the report will NEVER be released to you without a court order. Guess we will never know.
> 
> Don't forget that Uber charges the pax an extra $5 for that stop. So yes, Uber encourages stops.
> 
> ...


If Uber support tells me that " a rider claimed discrimination" then the race card was played.

I did not know Uber charged $5 for stops, yet they pay us nothing of that?

Some someone please post a link or article or anything that shows the rider is charged $5 for a stop? I cannot find verification of this claim online.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I've only had a few rides with stops and they are truly the worst. I have difficulty with down time while ubering so every minute feels like 5 minutes. Pax should be thoughtful of the rules and drivers time. Any stop that is more then 3 minutes should charge the passenger $1 a minute &#129300;


Uber would want .35 off the bat, but good thought tho. &#128545;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Here's an idea, turn it into a win-win for both you and the pax, if possible.
> 
> "While you run into the store, I'm gonna go get gas. I should be back before you're done, but if not just wait for me. Go ahead and leave your stuff in the car, it will be safe here."
> 
> "While you're in the store, I'm just going to run down the street and grab myself a coffee from the drive thru, okay? I should be back in 5 minutes, they're really fast at that place."


Good advice. I have filled up three tanks of gas by trading my time with passengers. Filling up gas is a profit killer if you don't do it at a low demand time, so getting paid a nominal amount is better than getting paid nothing while missing potentially good rides.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Gas, ass, cash and pax. That’s what’s it’s all about. Move along. I live in a place a road down from counties. The one county is atleast a 1$ cheaper. Signs everywhere saying they don’t do the tax.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Uber would want .35 off the bat, but good thought tho. &#128545;


I agree $1 a minute sounds perfect.



waldowainthrop said:


> Good advice. I have filled up three tanks of gas by trading my time with passengers. Filling up gas is a profit killer if you don't do it at a low demand time, so getting paid a nominal amount is better than getting paid nothing while missing potentially good rides.


lol, perfect.



Omega 3 said:


> I agree $1 a minute sounds perfect.
> 
> 
> lol, perfect.


Uber has not contacted me yet. This may be it folks.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

UPDATE - Uber finally contacted me. No race card was played so that is nice, I give the rider credit for that. The rider did say I got out of the car and confronted him which is a lie. It is all on dashcam. Uber did not ask for the dashcam video, I am a little hesitant to volunteer it since the video shows me dropping more than a few F bombs while waiting for the rider to return.

UPDATE 2 - Ok have been reactivated. There has been some very good advice and strategies posted by people in this thread regarding anchor items and other issues. I feel a lot more prepared to deal with these situations before they happen.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Congrats


Thanks, glad that is behind me.


----------



## Mentalist (Mar 26, 2018)

I would very much like you to read this and try to follow what I am saying.

I have noticed almost every one of you is over sensitive doing this job. You received a job with stop, so what? How many jobs with stops are you getting per day? Your pay timer, no matter how paltry the pay you think is, is still running : you are still getting something. You might otherwise be just waiting idle for another call for nothing.

Your posts and your attitude " I don't/damn care about passenger/uber......" sound like, a lot of you have emotional issues, and are unhappy. You are in a business. No one is forcing down your throat to log in. With any business or work, there will always be some imperfections that come along that you just have to be smart to suck them up. We all do.

You simply dumped the guy like this and he was right to complain about it because you were being a****** , not him. It might have been possible that you had gotten tip. That does happen a lot. So basically, you lost the trip completion for what! Just waiting idle an hour for another call? And deactivated for days? 

It is because of these kinds of incidences that reflect poorly on all drivers and result in more draconian regulations and restrictions, making all drivers suffer. Such as deactivation, and then your begging for reactivation. Customer service is a part of doing this business. If you have trouble extending courtesy once in a while, then this business might not be for you.

And then there is so much talk of race and the hood. Some of the best people I have met are Africans/Latinos and from disadvantaged hoods. And yes, they do tip you if you are nice and talk to them and show some sensitivity. Yes, there are some ruthless (arguably social victims), but many are the nicest I have met just like anybody else, (but just stuck in a social cycle.)

Once in a while, just let it go and show patience and sensitivity because good time after is coming !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Never allow anchor items. You could try printing out where it says 3 minutes for stops and handing that to them.


Pax can try printing out a photo of my tailpipe as I leave them curbside if they want.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Pax can try printing out a photo of my tailpipe as I leave them curbside if they want.


lol



Mentalist said:


> I would very much like you to read this and try to follow what I am saying.
> 
> I have noticed almost every one of you is over sensitive doing this job. You received a job with stop, so what? How many jobs with stops are you getting per day? Your pay timer, no matter how paltry the pay you think is, is still running : you are still getting something. You might otherwise be just waiting idle for another call for nothing.
> 
> ...


Drivers need to stand up for themselves. They should never accept less than half minimum wage for waiting time for anything over, say, 1 to 2 minutes. Actually I don't think drivers should wait at all. Stops should be for dropping someone off or picking someone up.


----------



## MusicMan71 (Nov 1, 2015)

What I’ve never understood is that the wait time rate before the trip starts is higher (nearly doubled in my market) and why this isn’t the same rate applied during stops on the trip. Instead it applies the normal per minute rate for the trip.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

After asking Uber Support twice if the rider pays an increased fee for stops, Support declined to answer each time and provided the form letter below...Perhaps they are working on a way to more fairly compensate the driver for wait time.


Form Letter-
"Before anything else, I would like to commend you for doing an amazing job at offering respectful and professional trips to your riders and that is reflected by the high volume of trips you have completed. 

We completely understand your concern here. We know that your time is valuable and we want to make sure that you are making as much as you can while online.

When a rider requests a trip, they will now have the option of adding up to three destinations. As the driver, you will be able to see the entire route for the trip with additional points for the designated destinations. All you will need to do is swipe to start the trip as usual, and then the app will direct you to each destination until the completion of the trip.

Riders will only be able to add a max of three destinations to any given trip, and cannot use the multiple destinations feature on uberPOOL trips.

We are doing what we can to address this issue by evaluating the demand for our partners. We've noted your feedback and please know that our team is working to make requests more consistent and reliable."


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Perhaps they are working on a way to more fairly compensate the driver for wait time.


Yeah, right!

And while they are at it, they are also working on a way to cut our pay - again - without losing more than 10% of their drivers.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LADryver said:


> This is the best news. Technology Company, Payment Processor, Matching Riders and Drivers, ooops, nevermind. I found their PowerPoint from 2008. "Ubercab"


I found the filing papers


----------

